# Need Advice: Swapping A4Q 2.8 motor w/AT into A4Q w/manual tranny



## kscaddy (Dec 16, 2010)

I am replacing a 2.8 in a '96 A4Q with a manual tranny. In the past, I have purchased Bentley books for every VW/Audi I have owned. But I recently bought this car cheap with the idea of selling it right away. (The wife's rules, not mine.) So I thought I could perform a simple motor swap without a Bentley. Until today. :banghead:

The replacement motor came from another A4Q (proper VIN match) but had auto trans. The crank output on the AT motor has some type of green, splined spacer pressed into it. 

The old motor (manual) has a good clutch that I want to re-use with the original car & manual trans. But unless the spacer is removed from the newer motor, I can't install the clutch and flywheel. I'm not squeamish about taking things apart. But I want to make sure this is done correctly to avoid messing up the crankshaft or internals in the process. 

My question: What is the best method to remove the AT spacer - or whatever it is called?


----------



## kscaddy (Dec 16, 2010)

*Got it!*

Pilot bushing. Pulled it with a blind hole puller.


----------

